# Instrument panel not recieving data



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Our 7320 John Deere keeps throwing a code that the instrument panel isn't recieving any data causing it to decelerate the engine. It says see dealer but I think that's typical John Deere crap trying to get money. 
It has to be a fuse or something pretty simple like that??


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We had the same deal on our 6420 a couple of times. They ended up replacing the instrument panel as it had shorted out internally.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Did your engine decelerate too?


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

No it flat out wouldn't start. It worked fine when we parked it for the winter and in the spring the dash said it wasn't receiving data. It wouldn't even crank over. Called Deere because I didn't have time to monkey with it.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

So I don't have a straightforward answer for you but most new equipment is what they call multiplexed. What this means is that all electronic functions are run over a network that ties the displays, powerplant, controls and sensors together. This has some advantages from the manufacturing side but makes it very hard to fix if you don't have the right computer program to read the network. This also means that in the past when a gauge went out you could get a new one where now there are two network wires for the whole dash so if one part quits you have to replace the whole thing. I don't know for sure but I would guess you are a victim of a bad module in your multiplex network and you most likely will have to take it to the dealer to have system read. Good luck.


----------

